# Sony a7s vs a7r



## enerlevel

hello all,
  I have just sold my canon kit for Sony. I always wanted a full frame camera but smaller in size...  And these Sony cameras are just the kind of stuff I always wanted.  Now I shoot plenty of family pic, general get together group shots , everyday snaps etc... Nothing professional .. However I do shoot raw and then save them in my computer for memories (don't print). Many would say a normal digital camera is enough for me , but I used to be a wedding photographer once and all the high end gears have spoilt me... However I always pixel peep at 100% before saving my photos. Also most of my shots are taken in restaurants or night party or dark lit rooms therefore high ISO is number 1 on my list. I have zero interest in video.
Now for the kit...  I have enough to money to either buy
Sony a7s with 28-70 kit lens. Or
Sony a7r with kit lens and 55mm f1.8
Which one of these would you buy ?
Thanks


----------



## sashbar

If you worked as a wedding photog, you should know what lense is better suited for you for get together and restaurants and party shots.  Why are you asking? I think the best advice will be the one you will give yourself.


----------



## Benjo255

I would buy a7s, no doubt. Few mpx in large sensor. That means no giant prints quality (but you said you don't print) and super ISO.
Everywhere I read, I read miracles of this camera at high ISO range. I've seen shots over 100.000 uso that are still perfectly usable. It will be mine, one day...


----------



## goodguy

A7s hands down!
Its low light performance is legendary and while 12MP isn't much considering the benefit I would get the "S" in a heart beat.


----------



## enerlevel

thanks all for replying. 
I am just a bit confused because what if I down sample the images of a7R to 10megapixel ? will that hide or mask the noise level ?  plus all the post online makes the a7s look like it's made for video and not stills ... 
the max ISO i actually ever need is about 25,000 . To be honest I was pretty happy with my 6D and 24-70 f2.8 setup .. just that the size was not right for me


----------



## jaomul

Thing is full frame lenses will still be similar in size (this argument maybe getting old). 

The a7s is hi iso expert, r has res and is supposed slow, before you buy the a7 mark 2 is like a half way house between both and will surely iron out some problems the line has as its a newish system


----------



## gsgary

Why have you missed out the A7 ? great in low light, I also don't understand anyone buying a camera and not printing the end product


----------



## enerlevel

yea I have thought about the a7, but unfortunately one of the suppliers whom I always deal with don't have it in stock.  the a7s with 28-70 is costing me £1600. the same price is for the a7r with kit lens and a 55mm lens. 
that's why I just have these two options available.  Also like I said these are just random family shots which is why I do not print but I have all my pics saved on my computer.


----------



## jaomul

Get a different supplier


----------



## PropilotBW

gsgary said:


> Why have you missed out the A7 ? great in low light, I also don't understand anyone buying a camera and not printing the end product



Not everybody prints pictures.  Some become screen savers on computers.


----------



## gsgary

enerlevel said:


> yea I have thought about the a7, but unfortunately one of the suppliers whom I always deal with don't have it in stock.  the a7s with 28-70 is costing me £1600. the same price is for the a7r with kit lens and a 55mm lens.
> that's why I just have these two options available.  Also like I said these are just random family shots which is why I do not print but I have all my pics saved on my computer.


London camera exchange where cheapest when I bought mine, I only bought body so I could use my Leica fit lenses


----------



## PropilotBW

jaomul said:


> Get a different supplier



I agree.  A suppliers stock has never prevented me from getting the product I want.  I'll find it elsewhere.  Amazon has the A7 in stock for $1300 USD.


----------



## gsgary

When I bought mine they were in very short supply because of demand


----------



## enerlevel

for me the price is right because I have my old gears to sell as well. I have tried plenty of shops and although their selling price is good , yet their buying prices for used equipments are just too low. but yes if I was buying on cash, I would look somewhere else. therefore my supplier is giving me good second hand prices plus very very good new gear prices ... ( no one sells the a7s less than £2000 retail in the uk)  plus I always wanted to go for a7r or a7s .. 
looks like most of the members have gone with the a7s ...


----------



## gsgary

enerlevel said:


> for me the price is right because I have my old gears to sell as well. I have tried plenty of shops and although their selling price is good , yet their buying prices for used equipments are just too low. but yes if I was buying on cash, I would look somewhere else. therefore my supplier is giving me good second hand prices plus very very good new gear prices ... ( no one sells the a7s less than £2000 retail in the uk)  plus I always wanted to go for a7r or a7s ..
> looks like most of the members have gone with the a7s ...


Not me I want to be able to print big but most of my printing is in the darkroom with film only bought A7 for colour shots


----------



## ruifo

For my needs, the a7r would be the choice. For your needs, as described, the a7s seems more logical. But skip the kit lens, if possible, and get a Better lens. The lenses options for the Sony É-mount is a problem, be aware.


----------



## bwana4swahili

enerlevel said:


> hello all,
> I have just sold my canon kit for Sony. I always wanted a full frame camera but smaller in size...  And these Sony cameras are just the kind of stuff I always wanted.  Now I shoot plenty of family pic, general get together group shots , everyday snaps etc... Nothing professional .. However I do shoot raw and then save them in my computer for memories (don't print). Many would say a normal digital camera is enough for me , but I used to be a wedding photographer once and all the high end gears have spoilt me... However I always pixel peep at 100% before saving my photos. Also most of my shots are taken in restaurants or night party or dark lit rooms therefore high ISO is number 1 on my list. I have zero interest in video.
> Now for the kit...  I have enough to money to either buy
> Sony a7s with 28-70 kit lens. Or
> Sony a7r with kit lens and 55mm f1.8
> Which one of these would you buy ?
> Thanks


Based on your requirements, the A7S w/ 28-70mm would work well.  It would give you low light images and video.

bwa


----------



## enerlevel

Thanks for all the input. 
 i just went with the A7s along with the 28-70 kit lens and 55mm F1.8.  I have noticed that the Camera has a very high maximum ISO but it is not actually usable. 10,000 ... 20,000 and less than 40,000 iso images are noisy but the good thing is that it still retians soo much details  . anything above 40,000 is not usable.


----------



## Benjo255

This is above 100.000 iso.
Test Sony A7s @ ISO 102400 [JuzaPhoto]


----------



## greybeard

For what you do, the A7r seems like huge overkill.  However, if ultimate IQ is your goal, no matter what your reason, then A7r it is.  I recently picked up an a6000 and so far I am quite happy with it and I know you will like the size and weight of any of the A7 models.  Down side to the Sony cameras right now is the overall weakness of their system of lenses and supporting accessories which would definitely hinder a pro but not really an amateur.  I personally think the plain 24MP A7 or 36MP A7r with a Ziess 24-70 f/4  would have the combination of high resolution and top quality optics to best satisfy your needs.


----------

